# Monster Scenes checklist



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Ok guys. There have been so many versions and variations lately, I was hoping a few could give a hand with helping me put together a list of all the MS stuff.
Both official, and unofficial.

Official stuff with MS name
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Store Display
Giant Insect
Giant Insect - factory built
Doctor Deadly
Doctor Deadly - factory built
Doctor Deadly - M&T - glow
Victim
Victim - factory built
Victim - M&T - pink
Frankenstein
Frankenstein - blue
Frankenstein - M&T - gray
Frankenstein - clear green - packaged with Aurora DVD
Hanging Cage
Hanging Cage - prototype edition
Pendulum
Pendulum - prototype edition
Gruesome Goodies
Pain Parlor
Vampirella
Animal Pit
Dungeon
Rope
Chain
Spider Nest
Cobwebs
Body Bag
Saber Tooth Rabbit - resin
Saber Tooth Rabbit - styrene
Feral Cat - resin
Feral Cat - styrene
Skeleton - resin
Skeleton - styrene
Catalog
Poster

Other styrene that is in the same scale
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Kogar
MOTM Creature
MOTM Jekyll & Hyde
MOTM Frankenstein
MOTM Dracula
MOTM Wolfman

Resin structures
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Iron Maiden
Parts Pit
Doctor Deadly's Den
Deluxe Den
Gravestones
all the castle panels stuff

Resin figures
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Bride of Dracula
Invisible Man
Scream Queen
Vampirella - boxart version
Jack Davis Frankenstein
Betty Page
Yithian
Groovy Garden

GS - Coffin
GS - The Fly
GS - Ghostbusters
GS - The Girl
GS - Graverobber
GS - Monster Maker
GS - Vampire Bride
GS - Vampire Hunter

DIS - Twice Told Bride
DIS - Grim One
DIS - Nosferatu
DIS - London After Midnight

Resin Conversion sets
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Glen Strange Frankenstein
Glen Strange Frankenstein (different set)
Jack Davis Frankenstein head
Man Made Monster
The Operation
clear red embers with LED for the pendulum
GS - Creature base
GS - Frankenstein base
GS - Mad Doctor base
GS - Mutant Insect base
GS - Vampire base
GS - Vampirella base
GS - Wolfman base


So, let me know what I am missing here.


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

I don't know if this should be on the list, but Cult of Personality has an add on kit called The Operation. Check it out at CultTV's shop:
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/The-Operation-conversion-kit-from-Cult-of-Personality-_p_1552.html

Pete


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Actually only Monster Scenes and Monster Scenes Limited Kits are officially allowed to use the Monster Scenes trademark

Maybe there should be a split between the Trademarked kits and the aftermarket ones such as the Graveyard Scenes or whatever they are called.

If you are wanting the FULL list, don't forget the original 1972 Monster Scenes Hyde and Monster Scenes Dracula... as well as the unofficial (pre-Dencomm) Animal Pit and Dungeon put out by Pythonkits from the original Aurora patterns.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't forget the Transparant Green MS Frankenstein...
Limited to 100 shots...









Sold in conjunction with this DVD at Wonderfest 2010...








Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

If your talking MS stuff and not just model kits...there was a calendar and a wrist band too!

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is another kit...the Articulated Skeleton ...will that be a new jointed skeleton...or this skeleton with a set of 
instructions, by Ed Repka, showing you how to convert?...







[/QUOTE]

Very creepy :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice list, Trevor. Don't forget the Monster Scenes Limited "Sinister Stake," as yet unreleased in any official capacity (but we'll see about that, huh?). 

And, Parts Pit Mike is right that only official kits and products feature the Monster Scenes name, logo, and characters. Cult of Personality's "Operation" figure is really cool although not officially affiliated with Monster Scenes. Steve's "Graveyard Scenes" are nice items too (I got a chance to see them at Wonderfest) but they're not associated with the Monster Scenes brand, either. We're working on our own line of official expansion bases for the Monster Scenes kits, by the way.

I haven't seen a "box art" version of Vampirella. Who created that? I'd love to see it.

In the meantime, thanks for the support of Dencomm's newest Saber Tooth Rabbit, Feral Cat, and Skeleton kits. You'll be happy to know there are other new products already under development now. Stay tuned. 

I'll try to help you keep your list up to date, Trev. Great work! :thumbsup:

Best,
Dennis


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

DENCOMM said:


> I haven't seen a "box art" version of Vampirella. Who created that? I'd love to see it.


http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/addon/tervamp.htm

Scary Terry sculpted it about a year or so ago.

As for the list I am making, it's just really for my own personal use, though anyone is more than welcome to use it for reference.
I'm trying to keep it limited to the more recent offerings, which is why I didn't list Dracula or Hyde.
I didn't list the Operation, as it is really a stand-alone kit and doesn't have to be part of the Monster Scenes line, much like the Graveyard Scenes stuff.
But I did list the Glen Strange parts, because you need the MS Frankie to build it.

And I didn't list the Stake or the Scream Queen, as they haven't been offered yet.

And thanks for reminding me about the clear green version.
I think there are still a few others that haven't been mentioned yet.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey Trev, how about the Glenn Strange conversion that pops up on ebay from time to time


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

gaz91 said:


> Hey Trev, how about the Glenn Strange conversion that pops up on ebay from time to time


Oupps just found him on your list:freak:


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

And don't forget the highly limited Golden Deadly and Golden Pendulum model contest awards.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Sure, rub it in Dencomm!:lol:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm ordering a set of the M&T Frankenstein, victim, and Dr. Deadly. If you've kept yours in mint condition, they're about to become a little more rare. I have every intention of building these puppies up. 

I always thought that the Frankenstein looked a lot like Chaney as the monster. I've been checking out colorized pictures on Google pictures to come up with a good paint scheme. Looks like brown highlights on pale flesh to me.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Who does the Glenn Strange Conversion. There's a guy on ebay who does a conversion like that. His online name is Artsbluesky, something like that, I think?! Is he on here?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Anyone know who makes that Glenn Strange replacement parts for the MS Franky?:dude:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

"Molemento" Pete and/or Denncom,
Any _idea_ about the *Scream Queen*? I *see* that it has been sculpted but I *hear* that it is _Pending_?!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

wolfman66 said:


> Anyone know who makes that Glenn Strange replacement parts for the MS Franky?:dude:


ANYBODY ??? :freak:

I have seen these on eeebay every once in awhile but haven't been able to catch them on a good day! It looks like a very nice kit!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep his name is blueskyhelper but I don't think he has anything on Ebay this week. Check out this Thread...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=263755
Mcdee


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Great stuff!
Well if he joins...Be sure to give us a shout!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

_The Scream Queen_ was sculpted a few years ago, but I was never satisfied with the result so I was reworking it when other things took me away from the hobby. I've just recently been slowly getting back to models, but can't really say when this rework will get going. 

Pete


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Great stuff!
> Well if he joins...Be sure to give us a shout!!!:thumbsup:


Just emailed Rob (Blueskyhelper)...I'll report back later,after work :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Molemento Pete said:


> _The Scream Queen_ was sculpted a few years ago, but I was never satisfied with the result so I was reworking it when other things took me away from the hobby. I've just recently been slowly getting back to models, but can't really say when this rework will get going.
> 
> Pete


Thanks for the update Pete! 
Hope all is well!
:wave:


----------



## Bluesky Rob (Dec 30, 2010)

*Frankie Replacement parts*



PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> ANYBODY ??? :freak:
> 
> I have seen these on eeebay every once in awhile but haven't been able to catch them on a good day! It looks like a very nice kit!


HI there I`m the guy that makes the Glen Strange Replacement parts amoung other models..I`m new to Hobby talk and was invited to comment by Mcdee...Let me know if you need one or any of the Blueskyhelper Models on Ebay or if if you need something Sculpted molded or casted for you ...Dont have any Auctions up right now but I will soon.....Rob


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen.....
Bluesky Rob...

Mcdee:wave:

WELCOME TO HOBBY TALK ROB!!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome to Hobbytalk Rob!! :wave:
I hope you enjoy it here mate.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes really glad Rob is on board with us...not only does he do the G Strange replacement parts but also the all glow Forgotten Prisoner and the Munsters Livingroom (Lily/Eddie) replacement figures ...
Check out these links...
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270680031269
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270648811517
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270661811709
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270658021181
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270647962059
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270663205167

...and the list goes on...Lots of Very Cool Stuff Just got this a short time ago...








Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I Love that Forgotten Prisoner!! The small one is fantastic!! 

Chris.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Bluesky Rob said:


> HI there I`m the guy that makes the Glen Strange Replacement parts amoung other models..I`m new to Hobby talk and was invited to comment by Mcdee...Let me know if you need one or any of the Blueskyhelper Models on Ebay or if if you need something Sculpted molded or casted for you ...Dont have any Auctions up right now but I will soon.....Rob


Welcome to Hobbytalk, Rob! :wave:

Do you strictly sell on Eelbay or do you have a website?


----------



## Bluesky Rob (Dec 30, 2010)

Mcdee Thanks for all your support!.. Appreciate you you putting up pictures of the models I make. Thanks for the nice welcome all of you . I hope I can be of assistance in what ever you decide to make ...I `ll be posting my E mail address soon....Rob


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Rob,

Your shipping prices in the USA deter me from wanting to bid...can you clarify that for me if I live in NJ?

Love your kits too!

MMM


----------



## Bluesky Rob (Dec 30, 2010)

*Shipping price*



MonsterModelMan said:


> Rob,
> 
> Your shipping prices in the USA deter me from wanting to bid...can you clarify that for me if I live in NJ?
> 
> ...


I usually charge 7.00 dollars flat rate shipping dont worry....Thanks for your compliments and intersest....E mail at [email protected]


----------



## Bluesky Rob (Dec 30, 2010)

*Ebay / Website*



PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Welcome to Hobbytalk, Rob! :wave:
> 
> Do you strictly sell on Eelbay or do you have a website?


I mostly sell on Ebay and dont have a website yet but I do take Paypal orders Email me at [email protected]


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Bluesky Rob said:


> Mcdee Thanks for all your support!.. Appreciate you you putting up pictures of the models I make. Thanks for the nice welcome all of you . I hope I can be of assistance in what ever you decide to make ...I `ll be posting my E mail address soon....Rob


My Pleasure Rob, but I feel compelled to tell my buddies here of your great products...:thumbsup:
I got the Wolfman Wolfwagon replacement a couple of years ago and was blown away by the great sculpt and quality of the cast...the same goes with the more recently aquired All Glow Forgotten Prisoner and mini sculpt and I just noticed you've got a couple of cool pieces on the bay right now...
http://shop.ebay.com/blueskyhelper/m.html
Very Cool Stuff:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Bluesky Rob (Dec 30, 2010)

*New Auctions*



mcdougall said:


> Yes really glad Rob is on board with us...not only does he do the G Strange replacement parts but also the all glow Forgotten Prisoner and the Munsters Livingroom (Lily/Eddie) replacement figures ...
> Check out these links...
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270680031269
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270648811517
> ...


 Hi There, Just thought I`l let you know Ive got More Auctions goin right now of the Monster Scenes Gen Strange Frankenstein Conversion parts, Aurora All Glow Forgotten prisoner 1/8th scale plus Mini , Glow n Non glow Lilys for The Munsters Conversion kits, Captain America Battlefield revenge and Red Skull Grave yard kits plus Barnabas Vs the Werewolf n Victim Mini kit....Thanks Rob


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Bluesky Rob said:


> I mostly sell on Ebay and dont have a website yet but I do take Paypal orders Email me at [email protected]


I emailed but nothing yet. Could be because there is a special day this weekend...I think it's called Superbowl? :tongue:

Hey McDee, do you have any other links/pics to his kits? I'm more interested in MS related/scaled kits. I noticed he has a Penn Plax creature cast in Glow resin that I believe was around 6" tall with base. That would be a great fit.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is his latest auction...the Glen Strange MS conversion etc...
http://shop.ebay.com/blueskyhelper/m.html
I've got a few of his items and have never been disappointed:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I have Rob's MS Glenn Strange Franky replacement parts and the casting and ect is Fantastic!:thumbsup:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

DENCOMM said:


> I haven't seen a "box art" version of Vampirella. Who created that? I'd love to see it.
> Best,
> Dennis


Dennis,
A little thread Necro-ing here...

I don't know who did the one that is on the list, but I have performed some pretty serious surgery on my Vampirella and she is now standing in a similar manner to the box art with her arms in a far more threatening pose. Reshaping her arm and tiny little fingers into the box art pose wasn't easy while maintaining the proportions of the arm. Razor saw and jeweller's pliers and a little putty and sandpaper did the trick though. 

I'm still finessing her paint job some. I wanted to retain the original MS kit look but just make her a little more 'mad, bad, and dangerous to know...' 

I'll post pics as soon as I get her finished up. She's fighting for desk space with my Invaders UFO and a whole army of Cthulhu cultists, oh and some Warhammer 40K Terminators and Genestealers.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Just for fun, I thought I'd resurrect this thread.
You don't have the Animal Pit and Dungeon on the list. They are scheduled out soon! You also got the Graveyard Goodies recently to add to the list too.
Any updates on the rest of the list?


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Just for fun, I thought I'd resurrect this thread.
> You don't have the Animal Pit and Dungeon on the list. They are scheduled out soon! You also got the Graveyard Goodies recently to add to the list too.
> Any updates on the rest of the list?


I'm hoping to have "The Sinister Cell" out this summer but my medical conditions dictate the speed at which I can get things done. I had an early prototype version out ten-15 years ago but have changed it to fit along side the hanging cage since then.
Heres hoping I (physically) hold out to get'er done on time.
I'll be doing another small run of Deluxe Doctors Den's also that replaces the much smaller older one.
Jim- not affiliated with Denncon


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Good to hear from you Jim!
I missed out on the first run of the Deluxe Den.
I'll be sure to get the Sinister Cell.
Any word on another small run of Iron Maidens????
I also saw posted about a Sinister Stake or something along that line. Any news on that?
(Questions, questions, questions!)


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

The Stake was going to come from Pete, but he has tabled that idea.
I guess he hasn't had a whole lot of interest in the kits he's already put out.
When I got my Graveyard Goodies, he said he's had little interest in that kit, and is still sitting on over a dozen Scream Queens. (over 3 years, and still has over 1/3 of the run left)

I would love to get another chance at the Iron Maiden!
I saw the Deluxe Den. Looked great, but too pricey for me.
Would love to see a return of the original smaller one though.

As to an update. I'll have to tackle that this weekend.
I did just update my site with the list of everything I have.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/mymskits.htm



And I hope to get around to doing the variants page on my site to list all the various colors for the reissues.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/ms.htm

(oh yeah, I'll list the dungeon and animal pit, once they are actually available, but I do need to add the Monarch gift pack)


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

I find it hard to believe the Grave Yard Goodies kit isn't selling well! I was fretting over the wait I had before I could put my funds towards getting mine. There are many cool ideas that can be implemented with kits like that. 

Rob


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Yeah. I know.
I too was worried he might sell out before I had the money to get mine.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I'll try and get some kits out. Mostly the deluxe Den, the Iron Maiden would be later if at all. The sinister cell will be the NEW one (so the stake will probably take up a new name...or not?) I was going to have a guy in a gorilla suite inside the cell but since Moebius has given us that and plenty cheaper than I (actualy I think bluesky Rob was gonna do it for me but I kept hearing things about a styrene one from Frank and finaly confirmed it and stopped stringing Rob along) could have done it, that will bring the cost of the kit down.
Jim (Still a Member of the original Sceners!!!!)


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Hey Jim, 'twas GREAT seeing you and Judy at Chiller in October. Chuck at Thunderboy brought some great stuff for the table, and in April I will have a FULL table I will need to fill! Will GLADLY take whatever you can come up with! If the Hunchback base molds are in good enough shape, I will have THREE different replacement heads (Chaney, Quinn and Cagney) and a PILE of PL glow Hunchbacks. Well wishes my friend, hope to see you on Saturday!
Tom


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Well, I update the first post.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Where have you seen the Deluxe Den for sale?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

http://sceners.net/Sceners.net/Jim_&_Judys.html

I also saw it on ebay a while back. I've got the pics from the auction somewhere on this hard drive.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Checked on the Sceners site every so often but no price listed. 
Curious as to what the selling price was listed for?
I got the small den from Jim awhile ago. All painted up and displayed with the rest of the MS kits and add-ons. Fun little kit!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I've updated the first post.

Question - Anyone remember where that blue Frankenstein is from?
Getting ready to do the page on all the variants on my website.
But cannot remember what that one is from.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Ok, figured out the blue Frankenstein.

Anyone know where the pink MOTM Creature is from?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

The pink Creature was part of a Make & Take along with a different colored green Creature but I can't remember which show they were at. I bought a copy of both back after the show ended and they had some left-overs.
Steve


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Well, the bright green one is from Monsterpalooza 2011.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

For a while there 'variants' were becoming the norm and it was almost impossible to keep up with releases of them all. In my opinion this actually hurts the collectability of any given kit...
Denis


----------

